# Mahindra 4025



## JohnnyF (Jul 22, 2019)

*Hey everyone, I’m new to this forum, so I hope someone can help me. I
have a Mahindra 4025 tractor that I can’t seem to figure out what’s going on. She runs fine for about 20-30 minutes, they suddenly becomes sluggish and then stalls. After letting her rest for a few minutes, she’ll start
right back up, and then run fine for
Another 20-30 minutes. Anyone else
have this same problem? If so, what are your suggestions. *


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Johnny! What have you checked thus far? Just right off, I'd check your fuel filters. Others will weigh in.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just curious, but how many hours on your tractor when all this started?
There at least three good possibilities.
Air getting into the fuel system somehow. Not likely in this case if it runs good for a while when first started up.
Fuel starvation. Always suspect with fuel lines and banjo type fittings. The screen in the tank outlet fitting gets plugged. Filters of course.
Timing. I've seen this too many times to ignore it. Next time you use the tractor let it run until the problem surfaces. Then shut it off and try to restart it. If the problem is fuel related it should still be there. If it's timing related it will most likely start right up and run fine for the usual length of time.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Prob. floaters in the tank..?? or clogged fuel filter..??
Remove the fuel line closest to the fuel tank & watch the FLOW of a minute.. drain into a clean bucket..
Next check the flow at the inj. pump INLET line.. is it the same.?? back track until u find the slow-down..


----------



## Bubba Cooper (Mar 6, 2019)

JohnnyF said:


> *Hey everyone, I’m new to this forum, so I hope someone can help me. I
> have a Mahindra 4025 tractor that I can’t seem to figure out what’s going on. She runs fine for about 20-30 minutes, they suddenly becomes sluggish and then stalls. After letting her rest for a few minutes, she’ll start
> right back up, and then run fine for
> Another 20-30 minutes. Anyone else
> have this same problem? If so, what are your suggestions. *


----------



## Bubba Cooper (Mar 6, 2019)

Had same problem with my 4025 it has an internal filter on left side under fuel tank. It looks like a fitting but actually goes up in tank it is a very small screen filter about 2 inches long. I pulled mine and cleaned it then flushed tank good , no more problems hope this helps it is on same side as starter


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I had a similar problem with a Ford 4000. Have to drain the tank to clean the tank filter, very cumbersome. Solution, I purchased a wad of 10 micron paint filters and filter every drop of fuel that goes into the tank. The fuel problems went away. Don't know where all the Crap comes from, but very evident as residue in the paint filters. Not an ideal solution, but.works for me.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Where does the "Crap" come from? I think very often it's from the handling equipment. Cans, jugs, funnels, spouts etc. People often ASSUME their stuff is cleaner than it really is. Take a good look at your empty containers sometime. Do it in good light like bright daylight when there is just a little bit of fuel to swish around. You may be surprised at what you see moving around in there. Fuel is expensive and most people try to use every drop so those dregs often end up in the tank. Funnels and spouts are also suspect. Often tossed in the back of a pickup after use still wet with fuel they attract dust and bugs, much of which is still there when they are needed again later.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your RIGHT Fedup.. THAT along w/ tractors sitting for months at a time w/ old fuel..
Algae is a BIG problem.. or what they call "algae"..
& depending on the QUALITY of fuel being used/stored it might contain water itself.??
We could talk/discuss/argue all day on the subject.. but the PROBLEM is prob. "IN" the tank.??
Just unscrew the bottom outlet & prepare to get wet.. & have an "X" gallon container to catch the fuel/debris coming out.. THAT IS IF it is a bottom feed system.??


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I try to keep my 3 diesel fuel cans clean. I leave a little in each can to swirl and dump to keep them clean. The small amount goes to a separate can to mix with the used oil to burn brush, so very little waste. I also have 1 designated funnel for fueling t h e tractor wich is b h gstored in a sealed container after each use. Learned this from my father-in-law had dirty fuel cause him a $500 injector pump repair. All these precautions and still have dirt in fuel. The paint filters in the funnel have almost eliminated all the fuel problems at a very low cost, about 3 cents per filter. It also filters out the paraffin that congestion in the fuel at very low.temperates during winter.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing as much as possible to keep your fuel clean. In my experience, most people don't, thus my earlier comments. I know the Ford tractor and it's fuel system pretty well and have had many fuel shutoff/screen assemblies out for cleaning as you described. I suspect in your case if you treat your fueling process as you described, that you won't be removing the screen again for a good while.


----------



## Popeye48 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Johnny! What have you checked thus far? Just right off, I'd check your fuel filters. Others will weigh in.


The fuel filters was my problem. Changed both.


----------

